

Should district be allowed to demand middle-schooler's Facebook password?  - pkuhad
http://redtape.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/13/10657012-up-against-the-wall-should-district-be-allowed-to-demand-middle-schoolers-facebook-password

======
gasda
Won't people just start creating 2 accounts. One with only "approved" content,
then a second account where all their real friends are also connected via
their second account.

It will make it even harder to keep tabs on them.

~~~
wmf
Kids already do this, so parents have learned to ask for the password to the
Facebook account... and the password to the other one. If the kid says he only
has one then he gets grounded. (Like in the movies when the bad guys are
interrogating someone who really doesn't know anything.)

